# New from Carbon Express in 2007....



## desertgrowler (Jul 19, 2006)

Ohhhhh Yeah!


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

One more for now..


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

ok, you're killing me.... I see it has the weight forward design from the hunters...but what is that on the back of the arrow? a sleve?


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

...those are two different arrows FYI....

9 new arrows for 2007!


----------



## RedRocket_22 (Oct 18, 2005)

fletching collars?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

looks like shrink wrap fletching and a G5 Meta nock.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Not shrink wrapping or fletching collars....Spin Wings....


----------



## bowhunter79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Its just too bad their not made in the good old U.S.A.!


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

man, oh man. They caused me to lose some money last year, looks like a am going to be losing some more! When is the release date?


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

A few people have the new catalogs... The new products won't be in stock though until first of the year.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

So can you tell us what they are?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

First one's likely their new FITA arrow.


----------



## RedRocket_22 (Oct 18, 2005)

Any new hunting arrows???

And what is the deal with spin wings?


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Spin wings are used by FITA shooters... hint hint. 

And there are new hunting shafts out this year...you'll have to wait for more information though.


----------



## RedRocket_22 (Oct 18, 2005)

bowsmith said:


> Spin wings are used by FITA shooters... hint hint.
> 
> And there are new hunting shafts out this year...you'll have to wait for more information though.



Poop!:sad: 

Gotcha on the spin wings, I researched a little.

I had already made up my mind what sticks I am shooting this year but I guess I'll wait.

When are we gonna start seeing some pics and info on the new line?


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Maybe a few more pics later tonight... we'll see.


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

bowsmith said:


> Maybe a few more pics later tonight... we'll see.


please..... :teeth:


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Is it night yet?


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

A nano aint what it used to be.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

Also, is there any chance we'll get Bulldog Nock Collars in different colors (such as white to match my wraps?) for 2007?


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Awsome I cant wait to see them. I was going to order some new arrows but I am going to have to wait now.


----------



## RedRocket_22 (Oct 18, 2005)

Its dark here!

Pics of a new Maxima equivelent?


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Maxima Equivalent?????? :wink: 

Let's see, 4 arrows this year with weight forward technology!

The Maxima Hunter run 8.0-8.9 GPI (dependent on spine) with +/-.0025" max straightness and a +/- 1 grain weight tolerance.
The Terminator Lite Hunter run 8.9-9.8 GPI (dependent on spine) with +/- .0035" max straightness and a +/- 1 grain weight tolerance.
The Rebel Hunter run 10.6 to 11.3 GPI (dependent on spine) with +/- .005" max straightness and a +/- 1 grain weight tolerance.
The Maxima Hunter Crossbow Series weighs 12.6 GPI with a +/- .0025" straightness. 20" weighs 416 grains, and 22" weighs 441 grains with a 100 grain point.

Also new for this year is a Maxima 3d Select. That's right, a Maxima with +/- .001" straightness and +/- 1.0 grain weight tolerance.


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Its been dark here can we see the pics now


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Maybe....what do you want to see, and I'll tell you if you can see it. :wink:


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Ok FITA kids.....


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey Bowsmith... what if anything is changing with the CXL2's?? Anything new or different for people in the market for a line cutter??


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

CXL2 is the same, except for one of the available nocks.... :wink:


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Here is the Nano-XR size chart.... You freakcurvers are gonna love this arrow....


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

bowsmith said:


> Here is the Nano-XR size chart.... You freakcurvers are gonna love this arrow....


I'll tell you what I noticed first about that chart.... they published spine deflections!!! I couldn't for the life of me understand why CX hasn't done this before....


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Hemingway said:


> I'll tell you what I noticed first about that chart.... they published spine deflections!!! I couldn't for the life of me understand why CX hasn't done this before....


All the spines are in the 2007 catalog for your convenience. :wink:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Nano's*

Looking at the chart it looks like the 580's come in packs of six. Will subsequent orders of 580's weight match to with in 1 grain? Also, how consistant is the spine in these arrows?
Jbird


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Can we see some pics of some hunting arrows? Thanks:wink:


----------



## mobowhuntr (Nov 23, 2006)

The shop I work at is a CX dealer this year, so I'll see them......eventually....come on man..it's dark already! Let's see what ya got...I'm most interested in the Maxima's.....


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

The Maximas with chart...


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Does the maxima 3d select have the same spine as the maxima?


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

The actual shaft, and the components at the bottom...


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

psearcher22 said:


> Does the maxima 3d select have the same spine as the maxima?


Yes, all the same specs, just tigher straightness tolerance.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice... but how about some info on the Rebels..have they sorted out the cracking at the nock ends of the 6075s..and is there any change in the Terminator line ?


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

3d selects for psearcher22... :wink:


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Will post more tomorrow...ya'll have me wore out! :wink:


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks:wink:


----------



## mobowhuntr (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks. Now I have to ditch all my ACC's and get some Maxima's...when we get them in. Just great....


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

make me wait more than a cpl days on the nano info and I'm sending my money to Easton for Pro Tours. :slice:


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Jbird said:


> Looking at the chart it looks like the 580's come in packs of six. Will subsequent orders of 580's weight match to with in 1 grain? Also, how consistant is the spine in these arrows?
> Jbird


Beats me!  I haven't gotten my hands on the new arrows yet, but I should have them shortly after the first of the year. And don't ask me prices, cause I don't have a price list.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Bowsmith.... CXL2's.... PLEASE!!! :angel:


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

*Bulldog Nock Collars*

Any chance of getting the nock collars in different colors? White perhaps?

I know, I could paint them, but it sure would be nicer to just buy them that way.....


----------



## RedRocket_22 (Oct 18, 2005)

thanks bowsmith, 

those maxima 3d's look sweet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Dang the nano 450s are 2.080" thick


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

L-train said:


> Dang the nano 450s are 2.080" thick


For that extra line cutting capacity!


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

PAKraig said:


> Any chance of getting the nock collars in different colors? White perhaps?
> 
> I know, I could paint them, but it sure would be nicer to just buy them that way.....


Same color as last year.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Bob_Looney said:


> make me wait more than a cpl days on the nano info and I'm sending my money to Easton for Pro Tours. :slice:


What info are you looking for? I posted the chart on page 1...


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

The CXL2...


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

bowsmith said:


> The CXL2...


Thanks Bowsmith!!


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

straightness and weight tols. on the nano.

what does CX say about the nanos shooting from compounds?


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Nanos straightness +/- .0015", and weight tolerance of +/- 1.0 grains. Carbon Express doesn't say anything about shooting them out of compounds, but I'm gonna be getting a set to use for FITA and Field with a compound. No reason you can't shoot them from a compound. :thumbs_up


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Bowsmith, ya got to give us an idea bout how much the nanos are gonna cost, Im close to pullin the trigger on some fita arrows and wouldnt want to exclude these. Are they x10 price range? Navs? or more toward Cartels?


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Any changes to the terminator line? Looking pretty serious at them for my hunting arrows for next year.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

L-train said:


> Bowsmith, ya got to give us an idea bout how much the nanos are gonna cost, Im close to pullin the trigger on some fita arrows and wouldnt want to exclude these. Are they x10 price range? Navs? or more toward Cartels?


I'd tell ya if I knew, but all I got was the catalog. No price list. I'll see if I can find out though, since it is on a lot of peoples minds...


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

TheTone said:


> Any changes to the terminator line? Looking pretty serious at them for my hunting arrows for next year.


The new Terminator Lite Hunter has the same Weight Forward Technology that last years Maxima Hunter had. The Terminator Lite Hunter run 8.9-9.8 GPI (dependent on spine) with +/- .0035" max straightness and a +/- 1 grain weight tolerance. That means better straightness than last years Terminator Lites.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Bowsmith*

On the Nano's. With a spec of +/-.015 straightness and +/- 1 grain you have and effective tolerance of .003 straightness and 2 grains on weight. These specs, while not unreasonable, are fairly broad for a FITA arrow, particularly the 2 grain weight tolerance. I will be curious to see the price on these. Is the two grains the permissible spread across the arrows in a six pack or will this hold up across subsequent dozens?
Jbird


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

To answer your question JBird....I don't know.  I don't know how they will be rated from dozen to dozen, and I don't know why 2 of the sizes are listed as 6 packs.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Cool*

Thanks Patrick,
I guess we will know more pretty soon.
Jbird


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

I might be able to get you an answer tomorrow, but no guarantees. I have a couple other questions for them, so I'll just throw these into the mix.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

bowsmith said:


> I might be able to get you an answer tomorrow, but no guarantees. I have a couple other questions for them, so I'll just throw these into the mix.


Nano mspr is $345.00/dz:angry: :thumbs_do


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

L-train said:


> Nano mspr is $345.00/dz:angry: :thumbs_do



That's a joke right :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

scottland said:


> That's a joke right :tongue:


Not unless carbon express customer service was jokin me.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

L-train said:


> Nano mspr is $345.00/dz:angry: :thumbs_do


Who the h#*$ would buy those for that price?


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Still being made in Pu Yang Mang?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

mq32hunter said:


> Who the h#*$ would buy those for that price?


Well I know serious fita shooters spend that for x10s, I just think since this is a new untried product they should have come in at a lower price range to encourage people to try them, plus the tolerances are not as tight as x10s.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Joke?*

If this is the real suggested MSRP, then this product is still born. You can get the latest McKinney 2 Double Jumpbacks for less than that.
Jbird


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Jbird said:


> If this is the real suggested MSRP, then this product is still born.
> Jbird


I called Carbon Express this morning as I am itching to try some fita arrows, I was quoted that by a customer service guy, ETA Jan or Feb 07 I dont think they would misquote something like that.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

feb is too late. Outdoor fita starts first of April.

msrp for x10 and x10 pro tour is $345 as well.

Mckinney didn't have 380 last time I looked. I looked last year when they first came out.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

L-train said:


> Well I know serious fita shooters spend that for x10s, I just think since this is a new untried product they should have come in at a lower price range to encourage people to try them, plus the tolerances are not as tight as x10s.


Carbon Express will never be able to compete with Easton as far as quality goes. Not to mention they're made overseas which makes that arrow much more affordable to produce, as well as the rest of their arrow line, yet, with an apples to apples comparison they are the most expensive arrow on the market.


----------



## 2 Dogs (Aug 13, 2005)

Not quite true

The Nano's that were tested had tolerance's better then the X10 & equivalent spine results.

They were also very very tough. Tougher then any of the other all carbon arrows on the market to date.

As for Price, I heard rumours of around $450 AUS......that's about $220 USD.

Will just have to wait and see.

This is one very serious Target Arrow.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes 2Dogs, :teeth: but regardless of quality, it'd still take quite a good few years to take off, seeing as how a lot of archers rather concentrate on their shooting than how a newcomer to the market will be better than the X10s they're currently using.

I have in mind what L-train has already said too.



> ... I just think since this is a new untried product they should have come in at a lower price range to encourage people to try them ...


----------



## 2 Dogs (Aug 13, 2005)

Carbon Express......newcomer?....... :rofl:

Compared to Easton...yes, but they've been around just a little while 

Price?....$450AUS...... will have to see what they sell for in the US.

I'm guessing under $300USD


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a hard time believeing that if they tested them and they had tighter tolerances than listed here they would not use those and match the x10s tolerances, just doesnt happen or they used super hand picked ones for testing, and did the right thing listing a overall tolerance.
Carbon express themselves quoted me 345 US dollars per dozen, I hope someone prove that wrong as I wanted to consider these arrows, but.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

it lists "inner pack" as a pair, case of 12. Should I assume they are matched pairs not a matched doz.?


----------



## 2 Dogs (Aug 13, 2005)

X10 Spec

Straightness: ± .0015" Guaranteed max 
High-strength carbon fiber bonded to a 7075 alloy core tube 
Weight tolerance: ± 0.5 grains 
Polished black carbon finish 

Nano XR Spec

* High-strength carbon fiber
* Straightness: ± .0019 Guaranteed max
* Weight tolerance: ± 0.3 grains
* Polished black carbon finish

Agree at $345 USD.....well that's not good. Hopefully the actualy selling price is a lot less.

Then again what are you guys crying about!, we've been paying over $500 AUS a dz for our X10's for years


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

2 Dogs said:


> X10 Spec
> 
> Straightness: ± .0015" Guaranteed max
> High-strength carbon fiber bonded to a 7075 alloy core tube
> ...


I was goin by Bowsmiths specs on the Nano, now I gotta call CX again to get the straight scoop.
Nanos straightness +/- .0015", and weight tolerance of +/- 1.0 grains. Carbon Express doesn't say anything about shooting them out of compounds, but I'm gonna be getting a set to use for FITA and Field with a compound. No reason you can't shoot them from a compound. 

Either way though I aint payin that kinda dough for these arrows, wish they had two grades of the nano to match the Navigator market.


----------



## tacdriver (Jan 27, 2006)

All that's great, know makem in the USA.
Till then, no thanks.


----------

